# Canon A Series



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I still use a Canon A620 point and shoot. That specific lens is simply tack sharp for a digi. The A640 is close but it pushed the sensor being 10MP.

Below are much downsized examples, full size these are sharp. Full size is amazing, printed as they were they are wall hanging material. I cannot say enough about the A620/A640 lens mind you only the most snowy ones were with the A620, other 2 with the old A85. Stick with the 4AA battery units the lens is a bit sharper than the 2AA battery units. Still though takes a bit of practice and some bracketing but hey digi film is cheap eh!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Look at the last pic. There is zero distortion in the color where bright white meets dark. A sign of a real good lens.

2nd last, full size that image holds a whack of fine detail

The flowers, proper tonal range, you can even see the fuzz on the buds and this was not a close up.

The first one. What can I say. Sharp, color correct, good tonal range from the whites to blacks, rare to get that pic but i did snap about 30 to get that 1, diff f-stops, diff exposures and framing, early morn light just gave it that effect without washing it.

The first and last are where we mountain bike

nope, cannot say enough mind you how many do you take before that perfect one, not bad for a point and shoot narrow range tele. although I have a Mamiya 645 setup for the serious stuff on a tripod, and with that film size, digi are not up to it yet but can be past 35mm, this digi though has produced hanging art for the hallways. speaking of tripods, use one, or at least hold the damn thing against your face, holding these mid air has just set us back 80 years!


----------

